# Getting fit and improving performance. Anyone can do it.



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I moved to my current residence four months ago. I came here from an area where by cycling was regular but my workouts were limited by weather and other circumstances. I did as much climbing as possible including one that was a 4-mile climb at 7.5 percent. But that was about twice a month and not during the summer.

Where I live now I can pretty much ride anytime any day except when it rains, which is seldom. The choice of terrain is unlimited and the wide area of the city where I live is very user friendly. I can climb an unlimited type of road terrain or on the flats.

Since coming here I try to ride five days a week and shoot for 100 miles a week and all ways with a climb tossed in.

About two weeks after getting here I climbed a hill that is 1.1 miles and about a 14-13 percent grade on my 35-pound old mountain bike with that I use only on the road. I barely made it and it took all that I had. Only my willpower allowed me to finish totally spent at the top. I am 68 years old and 225 pounds.I rubbery legged and out of breath with a heart pounding away at max when I finished. 

Yesterday I went back and climbed not only the 1.1 miles but about another mile of 14-15 percent grade for a total of a little of over two miles. It was no sweat. It was hard work but no suffering or lack of strength or hard breathing and my legs remained strong throughout. I then went from there to a four-mile canyon climb pushing myself and then finished off on the flats down to the ocean and back home with a hard effort. I was a little over two and one half hours of continuous hard riding! I was tired but still strong at the end.

What I did is light years away from impressive but what it does demonstrate to all that you can get fitter, faster, and stronger by just continuously working at it. Again, what I did isn’t that impressive except in the difference of fitness improvement over four months.

I look forward to a new, better, lighter and faster bike next year.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

a mile + of a 13-15% grade climb, at 220lbs on a compact without a special pie plate out back is pretty difficult. I suppose its doable on the mountain bike, but damn how slow was that climb in that ratio?

btw, how much weight did you lose between then and now? I lost 19lbs and it shows on the climbs, bike is more agreeable to inputs as well now.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I dropped at the minimum 15 pounds and possibly as much as 20 between the two climbs and also laid down 80-100 miles per week during the four months. And the first climb four months ago that I barely made suffering all the way and took a max effort was 1.1 miles. The follow up this past Monday was the 1.1 miles and about another mile of the same grade 13-15 percent average which was literally no sweat. Just a fun hard but comfortable, no suffering climb. I love to climb. Always have!

Looking forward to getting a new bike in a couple of months. That will mean more fun and faster and longer climbs and rides.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not sure why I keep belaboring the point. I guess that as a fellow large guy (I'm 6"/215) dismissing 1-2 mile climbs that gradient just doesn't feel right. Are you getting another MTB? There's absolutely no way in hell that 13-15% on a compact crank with your weight, for even half a mile, will be anywhere near no sweat. 

I think we're looking at the same climb through two very different gearing ratios.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I sincerely don't understand what point it is that you feel I am stating that is of contention. Is it the "no sweat" comment? If so perhaps you and I are using "no sweat" as different points of reference. 

The first time I did the 1.1 mile climb all though I was reasonably fit I barely made it and I had to work 100 percent and suffered nearly all the way. When I reached the end I was wiped out. During the climb my HR and breathing were near max by halfway up. My legs were dead. I had to cheat on the last 1/3 by doing some diagonal crosses on the hill to "catch" my breath and give my legs a slight respite. 

Since the four months after the above I've become significantly fitter in every way doing 2-3 hour hard rides usually five days a week and each of those rides includes at minimum a six mile climb that that starts at about 1-2 percent and gradually the entire distance gets steeper going to 4 then 5 and 7 percent with a short finish of 11 percent. 

So when I rode the climb in question this past Monday my fitness has so improved, (and that includes leg strength, cadence speed, cardio improvement, and less weight), the climb was hard but not laboring and I felt strong the whole way and my breathing never became labored, just comfortable hard breathing and I would _estimate _ my HR was 90 percent. When I reached the end of the 1.1 mile climb I felt so good and still had plenty in the gas tank so I went over another climb that would be about one mile. It took me several minutes to get there so I got a rest so to speak and I climbed that with no problems. Just a hard but enjoyable ride. 

When I finished the above I descended down to that canyon climb I mentioned that I always climb. I hooked up with the first quarter of the climb was behind me so I started at the quarter of the way up point and did the last 3/4th of the canyon climb too. My segment times were slower than normal except at the very end where I went 100 percent on the short steepest part at the end and on the very short 11 percent end set a PR. 

I definitely will not be getting another MTB. 

I will see if my body that has some orthopedic issues can handle a roadbike, (unlikely), but if it can I will get one. I would guess a 62 cm Trek Domane with a 50/34 and 11-32, 11 speed configuration. If I cannot use a road bike, (likely), I will get a top end performing hybrid. (50/34 and 11-30, 10 speed) 

I hope the above clears up you questions or understanding of my circumstances. 

The key point is the fitter you get, in every way, the higher or better your performance will become. Then if you can get a "better" or improved bike that will add even more to your performance.


----------

